# Black VW golf V TDI with Gallardo wheels.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Very nice.

But i can't find any replica manufacturer of them.

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

That car belongs to a chap called Dylon, and IIRC is running a very potent hybrid turbo. The wheels are genuine Lambo items.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I think the Gallardo wheels suit this black Golf very well.
And probably even more on a black Golf V R32.

Hans.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

R-Tec sell them in St Albans

01727 790100


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It's closer to Hatfield than St Albans :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

jampott said:


> It's closer to Hatfield than St Albans :lol:


whatever!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> R-Tec sell them in St Albans
> 
> 01727 790100


Lot of wheels on that site, do you know the manufacturer.

Hans.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yr best bet is to call them up monday


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

R-TEK do the Gallardo wheels that you speak of.

I was going to get some for my other car a while back.

When I enquired they told me that they were genuine wheels that had been machined slightly to get the offset correct.

Very very nice wheel!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Overdone the lowering a bit hasn't he?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

jdn said:


> Overdone the lowering a bit hasn't he?


I don't think so, just perfect.

Hans.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yep, sits perfect to me too... bet the rides not all that tho!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> yep, sits perfect to me too... bet the rides not all that tho!


Its not bad actually, cant remember what his set up was but its wasnt all over tha place at all.

Very nice car, and the RS4 calipers. AmD did all the work on this car.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Very nice.
> 
> But i can't find any replica manufacturer of them.
> 
> Hans.


I prefer the Golf on the factory 18" Monzas.

Too similar to the Ford Focus ST wheel. :?










This would have looked classier:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...


I was trying to think what wheels they reminded me of a Ford  :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Does anybody have picture of the Golf panned to the right? I'd like to take a closer look.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Too similar to the Ford Focus ST wheel. :?


And the ones fitted to the Astra VXr.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

garyc said:


> This would have looked classier:


Very nice wheel IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm currently contemplating changing the wheels on mine (I quite fancy some 19" lightweight BBS's or similar), and whilst searching I stumbled across these pics. Remembering this thread, I though I would post them up. IMO they don't quite look right on the R? :?


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

BBS CH's just suit the r32 perfectly










They would certainly be my first choice, I am considering getting a set of 19"s for my S4 when funds allow. Sorry the image is so large.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> BBS CH's just suit the r32 perfectly


I love CH's, but with BBS going up the swanny and every other bugger in the VAG world having them, I quite fancy something a bit more unique. 'tis only an idea at the mo anyway, it probably won't come to anything and i'll find something else to waste my money on.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Too similar to the Ford Focus ST wheel. :?
> ...


V6 TTish.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fire_storm said:


> BBS CH's just suit the r32 perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look even better on the mk4 :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> That car belongs to a chap called Dylon, and IIRC is running a very potent hybrid turbo. The wheels are genuine Lambo items.


 You sure? He would of had to source them from two cars.. Reps I think.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


The Rosemeyer alloys?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, not as alike as i first thought.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> fire_storm said:
> 
> 
> > BBS CH's just suit the r32 perfectly
> ...


BBS Wheels? Bust go they haha you mad must be, not you know? :wink: :wink: :wink:

Girley wheelys 1970s old fashuned sh1t, why that do you, 3.2 Golf, rubbish based on a golf chassis that is haha :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: Opinion just mods run dont to.

Sorry went a bit funny there lol. :lol: Just a joke, dont get yer knickers in a twist folks.

Ere Kev, I guess those R32 seats must fold forward yeah?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Ere Kev, I guess those R32 seats must fold forward yeah?


Yep they do. There are two types of R32 seats though - there are the normal recaros which come in cloth or leather, and also the bucket recaro's (that also come in leather or cloth). The bucket seats have some serious quality issues abtou them though and VW dealers refuse to work on them due to there being no solution and VW UK won't do anything abotu it. Issues include leather coming loose and *really* problematic creaking. With that in mind I went for the normal Recaros, but in full leather.


----------

